# All from my WB friends



## Mike Jones (Feb 4, 2013)

This is the last piece of the Blue Mahoe from Joe Rebuilds

[attachment=17812]

This is Flame Box Elder from Kevin. I envisioned the square-to-round from the get go. It would not have shown much of the beautiful reds if I had turned it all away on the lathe. The finish was "primed" with waterborne lacquer (Crystalac)
after several tests with other finishes, and the colors were only very slightly altered. 3" sq. x 8"
[attachment=17813]
[attachment=17815]

[attachment=17814]

Very traditional peppermill/salt shaker shapes from gvwp in Eastern Red Cedar.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Mahoe is gorgeous- Fbe -very nice design- great way to save the red and the cedar are classic. VERY VERY nice job...........


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2013)

Great work on all!  Well done.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice on all of them. That square/round is very original and well executed. Love the elegant design of the mills. 

:welldone:


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 4, 2013)

The finish on that blue mahoe is incredible. Great job on all the pieces.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2013)

Great job Mike. The finish on that Mahoe is spectacular. What did you use? I like the FBE design too. It really shows off the reds.
Scott


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 4, 2013)

I love them all but the Mahoe is


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 4, 2013)

That Mahoe is really nice, good job.


----------



## spotmarley (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow that is a groovy piece of Blue Mahoe 

Jim


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 6, 2013)

oh my f-ing god mike.... that mahoe piece is mind blowing!! I think you and blue mahoe are meant to be! Joe, maybe i could get a chunk of mohoe for mike to turn! I would be in awe if i had a vessel like that camping out on my coffee table :)


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 6, 2013)

Man nice stuff. Rick


----------



## Walt (Mar 6, 2013)

All very nice pieces!

Walt


----------



## SENC (Mar 7, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > oh my f-ing god mike.... that mahoe piece is mind blowing!! I think you and blue mahoe are meant to be! Joe, maybe i could get a chunk of mohoe for mike to turn! I would be in awe if i had a vessel like that camping out on my coffee table :)
> ...



JJ is right! Beautiful wood, Rob, and unbelievable turning & finish. I'd get in line behind JJ in a skinny minute!


----------



## SENC (Mar 7, 2013)

Mike sure does nice work!


----------



## rtriplett (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice work. Thanks for the info on the FBE finish. I will try that on the current box I am making. Maybe I have to see the Blue Mahore in person, but I like the FBE more


----------



## TimR (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice work Mike. I agree the Blue Mahoe piece really stands out, but the others are very nicely done. I like the shape on the ERC PMs, but wouldn't that smell transfer to the grounds/salt? Who knows...maybe that's a good thing!


----------

